

Show HN:I raise you Love As A Service, the RESTful API - nichochar
http://www.loveaas.com/

======
ismaelc
Added to Mashape! [https://www.mashape.com/community/love-as-a-
service](https://www.mashape.com/community/love-as-a-service)

(Disclosure: I work for Mashape) Let me know if you want me to transfer it to
your account - chris@mashape.com

~~~
nichochar
That's cool. I love Mashape!

